# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia - spathe



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia - spathe #1

Hard to keep up with some of you but nevertheless ... happy with the outcome


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, thats gorgeous I think. You've been growing it as long as i have. I've yet to bloom it. Is this your first blooming?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Wow, thats gorgeous I think. You've been growing it as long as i have. I've yet to bloom it. Is this your first blooming?


Thanks !
Of that plant ? Yes.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet! Welcome to the club Jay!


----------

